# ONLINE Purchase of Dell laptops



## Anurup (Aug 5, 2012)

Guyz...im tired of waiting for the Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition with backlit keyboard and FHD (1920X1080) to come to the dell xclusive store  ...and so m deciding to purchase it online from the dell official website....but i need to know how much xtra (for package, transportation, clearance etc.) i need to pay??? Also on an average how long does it take for the laptop to be delivered...i stay in Kolkata??? 
P.S:- if someone who has actually ordered a dell laptop from the dell official web b4...and gone through all the process and the xtra charges ...will highly appreciate if u can reply to this post...


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 5, 2012)

The website includes the MRP + 900 bucks for delivery.

The laptop will be sent from Chennai Via Bluedart. 

Its completely safe and you have EMI options . I also ordered my XPS from online store only.


----------



## Anurup (Aug 5, 2012)

@xtremevicky
but ive heard...and even seen some posts on this forum only...that u need to pay for clearance and other charges for the transport of the laptop from one state to another???? Also are the accessories(like wireless mouse,backpack ) that r given in Dell Xclusive store also given if one places an order online...??

also hv heard that there is a lot of hassle in getting passage clearance...and other official stuffs...is this true???

And one more thing...do dell have safely deliver the laptop...i mean does it gets damaged  during delivery???.....and is there an option of cash on delivers for dell laptops?


----------



## Theodre (Aug 5, 2012)

Honestly my friend, don't go for it!! Go for the Samsung 5 550P What they write on the website is not just the way it seems to be!! I just travelled around 18hours of a day to buy dell Inspiron 14R SE online and a total of 21hrs of that day for this sh*t piece and all the customer care could say was it was not available!!! They said soooooooooo many sh*t talks!! DELL was the brand which i used to recommend to all my friends according to their specs and reviews!!! But in order to buy it, you have to be lucky to get a CC executive who is good!!! And 15RSE is not as good as Samsung 5 550P laptops  Check it and think about it really well Am not changing your mind and all but it's always maybe the one negative feedback a customer says which ruins the company reputation!!!! I had enough and i no longer recommends any one to buy dell laptops!!! (ESPECIALLY THROUGH ONLINE )

DiD I FORGOT TO SAY THAT I HAVE JUST ORDERED ON SAMSUNG 5 550P


----------



## 50103 (Aug 5, 2012)

If You book online... U will get discounts like student discount\central govt employee discount\corporate employee discount. The discount will vary from 4% to 8%. ... Local stores don t have this discount option.... But the biggest problem is that you got to be patient... Some models are made outside India like 17R S.E... Mine was made in Malaysia.I had to wait ONE FULL MONTH to get my hands on the monster.

My advice is IF YOU HAVE PATIENCE GO FOR THE ONLINE PURCHASE.Otherwise get it through an exclusive store(It will take around 12 days) or better yet get through a reseller like Flipkart.



Anurup said:


> @xtremevicky
> but ive heard...and even seen some posts on this forum only...that u need to pay for clearance and other charges for the transport of the laptop from one state to another???? Also are the accessories(like wireless mouse,backpack ) that r given in Dell Xclusive store also given if one places an order online...??
> 
> also hv heard that there is a lot of hassle in getting passage clearance...and other official stuffs...is this true???
> ...



Dell will take care of everything for you... You just have to order and wait for the laptop... All freebies available online too.. Only issue is you MUST BE PATIENT!!!


----------



## ritvij (Aug 5, 2012)

Anurup said:


> @xtremevicky
> but ive heard...and even seen some posts on this forum only...that u need to pay for clearance and other charges for the transport of the laptop from one state to another???? Also are the accessories(like wireless mouse,backpack ) that r given in Dell Xclusive store also given if one places an order online...??
> 
> also hv heard that there is a lot of hassle in getting passage clearance...and other official stuffs...is this true???
> ...



no problems if you dont live in UP WB or assam kinda states.. if you live in these states you will have no choice but to get it shipped to any other location..


----------



## 50103 (Aug 6, 2012)

Anurup said:


> Guyz...im tired of waiting for the Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition with backlit keyboard and FHD (1920X1080) to come to the dell xclusive store  ...and so m deciding to purchase it online from the dell official website....but i need to know how much xtra (for package, transportation, clearance etc.) i need to pay??? Also on an average how long does it take for the laptop to be delivered...i stay in Kolkata???
> P.S:- if someone who has actually ordered a dell laptop from the dell official web b4...and gone through all the process and the xtra charges ...will highly appreciate if u can reply to this post...



Just to clarify,... Where is the Full HD option online... I don't see it here.. 

New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell India


----------



## Jripper (Aug 6, 2012)

^ Yes me neither.


----------



## Anurup (Aug 6, 2012)

@50103 and Jripper
Laptops and Ultrabook

Check the 4th model (cost Rs. 62,990)

@NikiNfOuR
ya i also liked the samsung 5 550p model....but the only problem is that samsung dosnt hv a very good after sales serivce while dell is renowned for it....and that is one of the major deal breaker for me...plus im not very confident about the quality of smsung laptops...while many of my frnds hv used dell and say they provide the best quality...hence im inclined for the dell.



ritvij said:


> no problems if you dont live in UP WB or assam kinda states.. if you live in these states you will have no choice but to get it shipped to any other location..



@ritvij 
i live in Kolkata,West Bengal....so culd u pls elaborate and give details..as to  what documentation and other problems i will face in ordering the dell inspiron 15r se online...


----------



## Jripper (Aug 6, 2012)

Okay so it is nearly 63k.
Does it come down to 55k after applying student and government employee discounts? And also,to get these discounts,cann I buy from any retail shop or do I have to buy from the dell official showroom??


----------



## ritvij (Aug 6, 2012)

> @ritvij
> i live in Kolkata,West Bengal....so culd u pls elaborate and give details..as to  what documentation and other problems i will face in ordering the dell inspiron 15r se online...



see bro, i live in UP. Here i procured Form 38 from the sales tax office, filled it, got and efidebit made certifying that the laptop in question was meant for my personal use! submitted the form back to the office and after paying 5% of the amount i sent the scan copy to dell and main one to alienware in bangalore! still bluedart held my package for 10 days in delhi before giving it to me. 
the representative told me that only alienware laptops can be shipped with this form, regular ones can't.
my xps had to be shipped to pune and bought by my brother in UP!
get in touch with dell representative he will confirm the shipping of the laptop to your city!


----------

